# Question



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 16, 2009)

We had a section in the past, “did we not” for the prayers and health of Brother, friends, and love ones. Has it been removed? I can’t find it. 

Prayer is a great source for the recovery of our brother's, and would love to see it be put back in the forum.

I have had two surgery this week and 16 doctors’ appointments this month and 6 more to go. I would love to have you brothers pray for me


----------



## rhitland (Dec 16, 2009)

I certainly will keep you mine Brother.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 16, 2009)

I do not know. I requested it be on the forum and noticed it gone some time ago but did not bring it up. I personally would agree with you and like to see it added back. I too will include you in my prayers. Hope all is well and be sure and keep us posted on your speedy recovery.


----------



## JTM (Dec 16, 2009)

people didn't use it enough to warrant it as a separate forum.  it can be done in this section, though.  i hope things work out for you, and will pray for such.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 16, 2009)

JTM said:


> people didn't use it enough to warrant it as a separate forum.  it can be done in this section, though.  i hope things work out for you, and will pray for such.



Agreed. You will be in our thoughts and prayers Bro. Jones.


----------



## RedTemplar (Dec 16, 2009)

May God keep and watch over you, Brother Jones.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you brothers for your prayers.

Question, I understand it might not be used that much, are we held to a limited amount of space? That it cannot be there for our brothers to use when needed? I also understand that this forum is not the lodge nor should it be, but we are Masons and as such should hold dear the teaching we use in lodge.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll keep you in mine as well. I too think it would be good, even though it may not be used much. Perhaps add our immediate family if we need more activity or something. I know I've used it in the past, and even learned of the death of a Brother via the list. And thought this is not Lodge, it has that feeling about it, and I do appreciate all that is done for us, and all that is contributed by the other Brothers.


----------



## RedTemplar (Dec 17, 2009)

Hippie19950 said:


> I'll keep you in mine as well. I too think it would be good, even though it may not be used much. Perhaps add our immediate family if we need more activity or something. I know I've used it in the past, and even learned of the death of a Brother via the list. And thought this is not Lodge, it has that feeling about it, and I do appreciate all that is done for us, and all that is contributed by the other Brothers.



Yes, there is something special about this forum.


----------



## ddreader (Dec 17, 2009)

bro Jones, my god watch over, and bless you, and comfort you and your family during these difficult times. i will keep you in my prayers also.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 17, 2009)

ddreader said:


> bro Jones, my god watch over, and bless you, and comfort you and your family during these difficult times. i will keep you in my prayers also.



So mote it be.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Dec 18, 2009)

May Angels watch over you and keep you well Brother Jones.  You will be in our thoughts and hearts.  Please let us know if you need ANYTHING.


----------



## Raven (Jan 31, 2010)

You are in my prayers for comfort and healing, Brother Jerry


----------



## housefull (Feb 9, 2010)

rhitland said:


> I certainly will keep you mine Brother.


 I do not know. I requested it be on the forum and noticed it gone some time ago but did not bring it up. I personally would agree with you and like to see it added back. I too will include you in my prayers. Hope all is well and be sure and keep us posted on your speedy recovery.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 9, 2010)

housefull said:


> I do not know. I requested it be on the forum and noticed it gone some time ago but did not bring it up. I personally would agree with you and like to see it added back. I too will include you in my prayers. Hope all is well and be sure and keep us posted on your speedy recovery.


 
BANNED. Go spam somewhere else...


----------

